# Packing For A Short Trip



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'll be going on a trip the end of next month. I figured I'd write now, because I may have to buy some stuff:

I'm staying at a nice hostel. Shared room, six beds instead of twenty-four and if last years experience was anything (I stayed there last year too as well as a night in the Quebec City hostel) I'll need to pack differently. This time it's four nights..

Luggage: Lightweight 55L backpack. No suitcase no briefcase. At the aeroport they put it in a plastic bag so you don't get straps caught on anything. 
Suits: None.
Ties: Maybe one for dining out.
Shirts: One long sleeved dress shirt. Two golf shirts, one t-shirt and one sweater
Pants: One pair khakis (worn on plane), one pair jeans, one pair cargo shorts
Shoes: Merell hiking shoes, Rockport loafers (worn on plane)
Jackets: One nylon windbreaker, one lighweight canvas jacket
Socks and underwear. One different colour for every day so I make sure not to wear the same items and leave clean underwear in the bag.
PJs: One pair PJ bottoms, one extra t-shirt
Headgear: Buy on site. It's not a cowboy hat kind of town, so if I get a hat, I'll buy it there. 

Also instead of a laptop computer, I'm bringing a voice recorder. It's about 3 inches long and is used to record my comments. Also a cheap digital camera (20 bucks at the pawn shop, very practical and takes AA batteries). 

Any thoughts on what I'm missing?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Super Member Canadian,
We think differently, as we should.
Recently one had a 'short' trip out-of-town for my public service work. This was one day up, road trip, and meeting on site casual 'hotel bar, no agenda'. One full day meeting, recess, finish the next day (preferably before noon) when the actual business was done. No advance work for off-site gatherings as future contracts may be suspect to audit...
One purchased one hard case Samsonite suit bag that would accommodate five suits with shirts, ties, pocket-squares, and a few miscellaneous items. One also purchased four new suits. Suits were matched with shirts, ties, pocket-squares, and lapel pins in advance for inclusion in the case. Shoes for each with socks and belts were also selected and bagged separately; each shoe in a bag with the set in a bag, and the socks and belts in the shoes. Tees and briefs, meds, and pjs went into a second bag with other sundries such as shampoo, soap, etc. There was also a selection of hats, brimmed, felt and straw, and flat caps to accommodate variabilities of weather, which may be extreme in the area at the season. One also ensured that various materials for the meeting were available. Separate bag for that. This was packed into the trunk of the car. Beverages and snacks stowed in the vehicle, as well as various musical selections. Reading materials, casual clothes, and whathaveyou were not neglected to be included. The overnight was paid by the agency. Meals and mileage may be expensed within strict guidelines.
Fortunately, my beloved accompanied me.
Success.
Meeting goals met, expectations exceeded, and a fine time was had by all.
Different experience than your bold excursion, and one quavers at the thought. No doubt, you are well equipped to meet all expectations and return safely home.
Good fortune,
rudy
who never leaves the house without five knives, a pharmacopoeia of medication, fire starter, hydration, and other items too numerous to list... One never knows when a corkscrew or cigar cutter may be required. Backup hat? Two umbrellas? Check.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I would like to think you're having a wee chuckle. 

I'm more interested in hearing about how one travels without having to wear suits and other business attire. If you were in my place what would you pack, what would you wear and what would you want to blend in.

Do I need to buy anything I'm not thinking of. Unfortunately, I'll have to leave the five knives and Camelbak at home.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I get that you're having a bit of fun. Let me clarify where I'm at. I don't have a lot of suits just sitting waiting to be cleaned. I have maybe 7 suits total, and they're cleaned on a regular basis. The problem is that I tend to buy a few items which are impractical or just don't fit well. I may have given the impression that I never take care of my suits, that's incorrect.

As for shoes, in the past I have bought extremely inexpensive shoes. I dare you, wear a Walmart loafer or Payless lace-up for three months and see if you can restore them. My Florsheims, my Clarks and Rockports (I don't own any AEs or such) tend to get better treatment and are shined and cleaned on a regular basis. I have noticed that with my midrange shoes, they cost a little more, but they can be maintained.

Now, how does one dress for a casual vacation, that does not involve dress clothing and suits.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

If you're not bringing a suit or sport jacket I think you can skip the tie and the dress shirt. That's good for about 50 grams...


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I was thinking that I'd layer the sweater over the dress shirt with a tie, as we're planning to go to Ottawa and see Parliament then go to a nice restaurant. I wouldn't be wearing a sportscoat, because it might not fit in with the theme of the place I'm staying.

I have made arrangements for a private room however, so I'll have more leeway as to what I wear and shouldn't look odd.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

*an humble explaination*



Canadian said:


> I get that you're having a bit of fun. Let me clarify where I'm at. I don't have a lot of suits just sitting waiting to be cleaned. I have maybe 7 suits total, and they're cleaned on a regular basis.


Super, you will not need them.


Canadian said:


> The problem is that I tend to buy a few items which are impractical or just don't fit well. I may have given the impression that I never take care of my suits, that's incorrect.


 Not at all. One completely understands the concept of buying what is not right for the situation. And suits need to be cleaned as little as possible. Not my implication whatsoever.
Rather, as the esteemed Orsini has noted, the tie and dress shirt are also probably unneeded. This trip has not been defined with a great deal of particularity. Particularity of occasion is in fact the point. If two pairs of casual shoes are all that are needed, they are sufficient unto the task: No problem.



Canadian said:


> As for shoes, in the past I have bought extremely inexpensive shoes. I dare you, wear a Walmart loafer or Payless lace-up for three months and see if you can restore them.


 Actually, one has a pair of woven leather, tasseled, kiltie, black loafers with synthetic soles purchased at Walmart for $6.00US approximately ten years ago that look as good as new and are still just as comfortable. One also has some Wolverine ANSI-rated steel-toe hikers in black suede and various other materials appropriate to working in extreme environments including chemical and electrical hazard, which have served in exemplary fashion when put to hard use and also look like new and wear well approximately eight years after purchase at Walmart (~$29.99US).


Canadian said:


> My Florsheims, my Clarks and Rockports (I don't own any AEs or such) tend to get better treatment and are shined and cleaned on a regular basis. I have noticed that with my midrange shoes, they cost a little more, but they can be maintained.


One has black and brown Florsheim captoe bals that have endured countless hours of heavy use and seen heels and rubber sole protectors applied and changed and look as good as new 20 years later (~$20.00--60.00US). Clarks and Rockports, when they were Clarks and Rockports, were beyond my means. Sometimes a present-day Rockport is plenty good for the purpose and at some price points for some missions are still recommended.


Canadian said:


> Now, how does one dress for a casual vacation, that does not involve dress clothing and suits.


Ahh! "...a casual vacation..." A bit of mission is implied. The goal of the mission is a vacation as may indicate a number of different objectives. Suitable to weather conditions, community standards, and anticipated goals for the venture are all we need. One presumes hair and beard are addressed, hygiene is managed, and the materials at hand are sufficient. The principle additional difficulties are secure communications, schedule for activities, and finances on scene and en route. One presumes those have been addressed with sufficiency.
An agenda is not required, and may not be even recommended, depending upon temperament.
One generally does not venture forth without some goal for which to quest (Temperament). An example: as a senior in high school, with no vehicle, no money, and against accepted policy and procedure, my brother, my cousin, my cousin's friend, and my self determined that it was necessary to travel from our homes to Oklahoma City to be present for a one night performance of the Jimi Hendrix Experience. Naturally, the mission was not in question. Time was a problem. We hitched rides, were provided provender by strangers who were willing to pick-up such a group, visited at the university where dedicated students provided us with tickets to the event gratis and saw to such other needs as seemed appropriate. Police were extremely professional and polite in the area. We arrived on location just in advance of the first show, located good position, and listened to the first two shows. When the second show was ready to seat, we made our way inside and watched both programs as well as listened. Most excellent.
Following the show, we discovered classmates and acquaintances who had driven up on the day who returned us in good order to our homes. Certainly, there was discussion about not having made an appearance at school, but we had accomplished our mission and minor criticism was of no particular concern. There are similar stories one could tell.
What was worn on the day is not part of the story, and the Jimi Hendrix Experience performed each set perfectly and met any expectations. Some of the details may have faded slightly, but magic is always available to the dedicated seeker.
What further guidance would you have?
Go boldly forth and with a pure heart, you will exceed all credulity in your excursion.
Best Regards and intention,
rudy


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Rudy,

I congratulate you on having long lasting shoes from Walmart. No doubt you do not wear them every day, as I tend to do with inexpensive shoes. For me, the whole idea is to fill a gap, that gap being the time between buying an inexpensive pair of shoes and being able to buy a new pair of midrange shoes.

For me, I might buy a 25 dollar pair of loafers, wear them for three months, then go buy another pair, etc. The money I save goes to buy other things. Of course after three months, the loafers are in rough shape. It is not logical or practical to attempt a repair on those shoes. I know people on this forum espouse the AE or Alden models. However I look at it like this. If I spend 100 dollars a year on shoes, as opposed to the several hundred forum members claim to have bought (and I do not question this, but I cannot purchase such items locally at such prices). If I then want to buy a pair of Rockports or Clarks (not great, but satisfactory to my needs) I have enough money left over to do such.

I like your story about Jimi Hendrix. For me, I like to go to Montreal because I'm writing a book about it. I go to the Botanical Gardens, Biodome, Olympic Tower (and this time also the Planetarium which is a new addition to the complex) as well as Old Montreal, Little Italy, all the tourist spaces as well as some not so well known places which my friend and local guide takes me to. 

We are planning a trip to Ottawa for the day. That's why I suggested a dress shirt and tie. I don't know much about Americans when it comes to their vacations, but for me, going to the center of Canadian politics deserves a tie, a v-neck sweater and a tie. When I was there with my Model UN group, we all wore suits.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Super Canadian,
One appreciates your agenda for the 'casual vacation', and clearly, were one to travel to observe any central government functions, as stated, one would certainly wear the most appropriate attire possible. One does not know either what other vacationers of the Americas do. It is a fine mission, and do be so kind as to inform us should your efforts be met with success in whatever manner seems fitting to yourself.
There have been many times when one was fortunate to have even a single pair of footwear of any description. But so long ago as that was, a single pair would serve for a very long time under uncertain conditions. One tended toward items planned to endure as long as possible under daily use. Such things are not the commonplace in many products in these present times. One does tend to value the worth of a thing by the hours of labor that will go into the price of the purchase in comparison with the anticipated useful life of the thing. In that spirit, one attempts to extend the useful life by appropriate care and allowance for periods of rest and rotation of stock.
As to the intention to wear a dress shirt and tie under a sweater with very casual trousers and, one presumes, loafers, it does not seem out of order.
Good fortune and a safe return to you,
rudy


----------

